# SoulSnatcher's Media



## Deleted_171835 (May 2, 2010)

I've been getting interested in art. I downloaded Paint.NET and am experimenting with many different things. I'll use this thread to keep track of the stuff I made. Do take notice that this is my first time trying to make art on a computer in a serious matter. I was going to use CS4 but was told that Paint.NET is sufficent. I'll try to make some signatures.

*Avatars:*









*Signatures:*


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)

A good software to use would be gimp as it is a free alternative to photoshop and also can be more adaptable


----------

